# New set up



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Its been a while but after fussing around with lots of different machine from bodum to gaggia, and many in-between I've settled for a compromise which involves a bean to cup...."cue boos and hissing" apart from being free which was the clincher I'm more happy with this than any of the other 7 machines I've had over the last 6 months. which included a gaggia classic (unreliable) Bodum granos (unreliable leaky) la pavoni Eurobar (HUGE) Briel x 2(explodable) Dualit (tiny) rancilio silvia (beautiful but leaky = so disappointed!)....I have a brand new delongi bean to cup which after a week is my favourite machine to date.....Coffee quality is below the rancillo (slightly) but delivers a consistently great espresso......built in grinders great! it even cleans itself! and there's no grinds everywhere apart from a plastic box full of pucks inside....with the other's I found them even when I have 2 knock box's they still manage to be all in the sink and over the work surface....All I do now is buy fresh beans and cravendale....stress free and soooooooooo tasty!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

What ever works for you Matt and no one can accuse you of not giving the hands on approach a good whirl. TBH, I have wondered about picking up a bean to cup machine at the right price for the office.

Don


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad to hear that you've found a machine that you are happy with at last.

But for how long ;-)


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Monkey Boy - where have you been?! A free machine, now that's not like you at all (LOL). My money is on you having this one until the end of January. Hope married life is treating you well.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad you've got what you want hope it works well for you.

So what are you doing with all your old kit?

Gaz


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Married life is ACE







Just given the La Pavoni to my mum and the bodum fell strangely out of my 3rd floor window!?.....I can honestly say that bean to cup is great! I kind of miss the fussing about but the quality of the cup makes me forget all about it







......good to be back and might get a cherub in the spring as my friends getting a bit bored with it all and it might need a good home lol........and the budum bounced







.......


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad to hear its all going swimmingly nice to get alternatives to the conventional on this board at least

Gaz


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I had the same Magnifica bean-to-cup machine and I never got a decent espresso out of it. I don't know if I was doing something wrong, or whether the machine was not set up properly initially, but the coffee came out weak and bitter. The idea of the machine is great (although I never liked all the silver-painted plastic) and I really wanted it to work, but for me it was a huge disappointment.

I sold it after a couple of weeks on eBay (getting almost as much as I paid for it new) and bought a Gaggia Classic instead.

So did you get great coffee out of it from the beginning, or did you have to play around with it a lot?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Whatever happened to the Iberital MC5 grinder?

How does it compare to the other grinders you have used?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I had a little fiddle with the strength/grind settings but never a weak cup and sold the grinder to a coffee place back in London......didn't lose a penny and with the money from my la pavoni I seem to have made a profit lol....had the nicest and sweetest espresso from a Ethiopian bean the other day........the delonghi has really made a impact on my coffee drinking. I now buy 100g at a time as its around what the machine can hold and get to have maybe 3 changes a week. and the little dualit grinder is perfect for keeping on hand for decaf. I wish the cup warmer was bigger but its perfect for espresso cups. Not saying its the best in the world but its not given me a bad cup yet and considering I went through a lot of machines last year and some great training I'm still very happy







...(the steamer could be more powerful) but no plans to change.........yet


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I spoke to somebody at Happy Donkey and he suggested that the MC5 was not a sufficient step up from the MC2 that I was looking for. I went down the second hand route instead and bought a Cunill Tauro.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy donkey are quite good for info, and the Cunhill machines are made in the same factory just with different badges as the Iberital.....we get a lot come through the shop atm after testing.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Funny you should say that, my Cunill has a Fracino doser!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Matt, I do hope you do upgrade soon, I miss your monthly "upgrade" pics!!!


----------

